# Finding gift for 65 year old dad - please help!



## AllieAndra (Oct 9, 2016)

Christmas is coming up, and I want to surprise my dad. My dad's childhood dream is to own Marklin Santa Fe train from 1965 I believe. I need advice on the price ranges and what to look out for when buying one! Thanks for the help!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

It will probably need its own proprietary track. You won't be able to use the varieties commonly used in N. America in HO scale, even IF what you are looking for is in fact HO. IF not, see my first caution. 

Depending on power requirements, you may have to shop around for a power supply. Usually they need DC current, at least N. American HO, but the German stock has that proprietary track with the tiny buttons mid-ties. That's the third rail, meaning it's probably an AC system if I recall. Another vote for proprietary Marklin track.

Ebay is a good place to search for your needs. The seller may be helpful, but it's often a crapshoot. Sometimes they're just moving estate stuff and have no knowledge of the items. Modellbahn Ott is a supplier of German stock with whom I have dealt previously. Good man. just google that name in one long string, all lower case. Talk to him.

Good luck.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You might contact this dealer:

http://www.invaluable.com/marklin-m...Z0JX3ELPDE/?&gclid=CIyqysWo088CFVI2aQod18oAiw

I know nothing about the firm but it's one of
a few US companies selling Marklin products.

Google: 'Marklin Model trains' for others.

Don


----------

